
Facebook: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) - tpush
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjPYmEZxACM
======
goodbyehorses
Leave it to John Oliver to explain contemporary reality. More often than not I
do agree with him, he's a classical liberal, but bothers to gather some facts
about what he's talking about. This facebook-Myanmar scandal really didn't get
enough media attention, at least I didn't see a lot of it. But it's a good
example to see how "neutral" technology can be used for wrong purposes.
Meanwhile, Zuckerberg remained calm throughout all the hearing, Cambridge
Analytica or not, looks like he's doing whatever he wants. Thanks for sharing
this.

